# DeVilbiss GT5000 no output voltage



## stu22180 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello,
I am having a problem with my old DeVilbiss GT5000 generator. It has no output voltage. I just used it through Sally and worked OK. So I was giving a good tune-up/ oil change... to put away for the next use. 

After getting the Engine to run great. I checked the output voltage and nothing... I open it up and everthing looks great. I checked the Cap with my meter and it looks good. The cap reads 35.5 uf and it's a 35uf cap.

I buss it out with my meter and looks good to me. I have read on the internet about reflashed it. But not sure how to do this. Can someone help?
Thanks Stu


----------



## Apple211 (Jan 29, 2015)

This is a nice post.I have a learn new thinks from this site.I share it with my all friends.I impressed by the quality of good information.Best of luck,Keep up good work.


----------

